# Grinder / Stuffer Question



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been on the lookout for some equipment so I can start making my own sausage.  I found a used commercial Anvil (Vollrath) model #0012 that is about 5 years old from a lady here in town.  I'm not familiar with the name, but from what I've read online, it is supposed to be a good grinder / sausage stuffer.  I have her talked down to $300 for it, sells for around $650 new.  Does anyone have experience with this brand?  Is it better to get a cheaper grinder and seperate vertical sausage stuffer?  She says it stuffs sausage great and only used it once for an elk.  I wont be making lots and lots of sausage...just enough for my family of 4 and a few gatherings throughout the year....i'm guessing about 50 - 100 lbs a year.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2010)

You can certainly get a grinder and stuffer for much less than $300. The Northern 5# goes on sale for about $90 quite often and there are lots of grinders out there for just over $100

Personally, I have the grinder attachment for my KitchenAid and bought the 5# LEM stuffer and am very happy with both.


----------

